# [SOLVED] memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

I built a machine that has been rebooting randomly. I ran memtest overnight and found errors. The board is gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l with 4 gb (4sticks) of corsair ddr2 800 ram. The ram is 4-4-4-12 at 2.2 v so I am running at 2.2 v. No OC. The processor is Q9450. 

Do I have to run one stick at a time to narrow it down? I see errors in multiple slots. Does that mean all sticks are bad? Could it be board? Help please.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

For best results you should test the sticks individually.


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

One stick at a time. Same slot or different slots?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

You can test in same slot. If all passes then the RAM is fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

Back the RAM Voltage down or better yet set it to AUTO. Filling all the Mobo RAM slots can cause Voltage problems and 2,2 is the MAX Voltages suggested by the manufacturer.
A 2X2 GB matched pair is the better option for 4GB of RAM.


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Back the RAM Voltage down or better yet set it to AUTO. Filling all the Mobo RAM slots can cause Voltage problems and 2,2 is the MAX Voltages suggested by the manufacturer.
> A 2X2 GB matched pair is the better option for 4GB of RAM.


Voltage down to auto. Still 4 sticks in board. Got this error in first 5 seconds.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

Take 2 sticks out and try it.


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: memtest error. Crucial Ballistix Tracer ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

Trying with just one stick at this time. Passed ok. Will test with second now.

BTW, when I was pulling sicks out I saw this is Crucial ballistix tracer and not corsair. Corsair is in other PC that I built. My bad. Thread title updated.

If I were to replace RAM, any suggestions for 2x2GB DDR2 800/1000/1200?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

Test them first and contact Crucial if they fail.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

None of the sticks generate any error when tested in slot1 individually. Off to test slot 2.

So while I am testing each stick individually in all 4 slots I have two questions.

All sticks were ok in Slot 1. If one of the stick fails in slot 2 or 3, does it mean bad RAM or bad board?

What does it mean if all sticks pass individually in all slots but fail when used together?

Also how many passes should I run for each stick? Now I am doing only 2.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*



> All sticks were ok in Slot 1. If one of the stick fails in slot 2 or 3, does it mean bad RAM or bad board?


if all modules fail in the same slot then the slot is suspect, if only one fails in that slot then the module is suspect.



> What does it mean if all sticks pass individually in all slots but fail when used together?


generally, if the computer had no problems when only 2 modules were installed then starts having problems when 4 modules installed it means the MCH (Memory Controller Hub) is not receiving enough power to manage 4 modules. The Auto settings ensure each ram module is getting the proper voltage but doesn't compensate for the added load on the MCH. solution is to increase MCH voltage by 0.1 increments until the computer runs properly.



> Also how many passes should I run for each stick? Now I am doing only 2.


usually if a module is bad it will fail the first pass.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

when you test more than 1 stick at a time you receive errors where there are not any

i agree with stu 4 sticks usually need to run at the highest voltage it is rated at


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

Stu_computer said:


> usually if a module is bad it will fail the first pass.


So far I have tested first three slots with two passes for each of the four sticks.There were no errors but for the last stick. But, the errors didn't popup in first two passes. I left it running overnight and went to bed. I saw the error in morning. What does this mean? If the error was not in first one or two passes is this stick ok? 

See the screenshot in next post.

Here is a screenshot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

Bump the MCH voltage up and retest it.


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Bump the MCH voltage up and retest it.


MCH core was on auto and was showing 1.1. I bumped it up to 1.2 and testing the same stick again.

So after I bumped up MCH core to 1.2, I tested the stick that gave me error (after 8 passes). I ran it for two passes and no error. I tested rest of sticks in slot 4 for two passes each and no errors.

Now, I left memtest running overnight with all 4 sticks and woke up to errors in morning. So it seems that none of the sticks are having issue with 2 passes but they generate errors after several passes. What else can I do identify the issue here?

Also, usually the reason for my BSOD is special pool detected memory corruption.

Could it be power supply? I am using Antec Earthwatts 380W. It is 80 plus rated.

Rest of the system config:
Q9450 CPU with Gigabyte GA EP43-UD3L board
4x1GB Crucial ballistix tracer 2.2 V RAM
ATI HD2600PRO Card (not a gamer)
Two 3.5" hard disk drives
One DVD RW drive


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

So PSU is causing these reboots? 

When I get the 550W PSU should I set the MCH core to auto or keep it at 1.2V?


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

For the same price I can get a 650W power supply. 

[URL]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005[/URL]

I am thinking of throwing in a better Video card so might as well go with this.

Speaking of video cards, I am not a gamer. I do watch some HD video on monitor and do some hi-def home video editing. Any recommendations for a good card?

I have ATI HD2600PRO and I was thinking of going to HD4550.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125250


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

the 650 is the better option the card should be fine


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

The HD4650 is a little more cost wise but a fairly large performance gain> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102843


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

Was reading the reviews and the bad memories of ATI driver mess came back. I am thinking I will go with GeForce 240 for $59.99 (shell shocker deal). 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150472


Have the Corsair 650 PSU and GeForce 240 in cart at NewEgg. Any suggestions on card before I pull the trigger?

You guys have been great! I cannot thank you enough for helping out with this whole thing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

Your good they will both work.


----------



## inphoenix (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

So I pulled out the board from case and hooked it up to the new 650W PSU. It has been running non stop for 6 days with no BSOD. Seems like PSU was the issue. For now I believe this issue has been resolved.

A huge thanks to those who helped. I would've never suspected the PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: memtest error. corsair ram with gigabyte ga ep43-ud3l board*

Glad to hear you have it up and running


----------

